# How long does kingfish last in fridge?



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Caught a whole mess of kingfish Saturday and I have had them soaking in buttermilk. I cooked some of them last night but I still have a lot left. Will they still be good tomorrow night? It'll be 3 days in the fridge. 

Detailed fishing report to follow!!


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Not sure on kingfish but I eat snapper and tuna after as much as 5 or6 days


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Good deal. I figured it would be fine but I'm paranoid so I wanted to double check lol


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Eat it if it taste bad don't eat it.
It should be fine.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kingfish is bad before you put it in the fridge.


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Kingfish is bad before you put it in the fridge.


I don't get everyone's hatred towards eating kings. I tried it for the first time last night and I was expecting the worst and I thought it was great. I made smoked dip, grilled some, and deep fried some and all three were delicious. Everyone I had over enjoyed it also.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Zero. Inedible no matter how fresh. Use for cut bait.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Ummm, smoke the king and make "tuna" salad out of it. Throw in some minced capers.... You'll never eat tuna salad again, only king salad!

I like it on toasted rye, yum!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Bout three days*

If you cut a kings gills and let it bleed out immediately on catch it will taste better and last longer - but never had any frozen that were worth a **** - its an eat the same day fish, smoked steaks on the grill with right seasonings is hard to beat --


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> Zero. Inedible no matter how fresh. Use for cut bait.


Wrong


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Unless you let it get hot somewhere along the lines, you are good to go until at least Thursday. Getting your catch COLD fast and keeping it that way goes a long ways in how long it last.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

The buttermilk will help preserve it too. I don't dare to venture out and give you an exact date though...lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not to jack your thread, but I've found that bleeding (as advised off 2cool), and throwing the filets in an ice bath at the cleaning table, as well as cutting all the red meat off makes them a good meal. Not as good as some of the other stuff offshore, but not worth the hatred some have for it.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Bleeding is for those that don't cut out all the red meat. Kingfish is OK fish. There are better tasting fish out there but certainly nothing wrong with Kingfish. Now if you have a Wahoo there is no way I'm eating the Kingfish first.

In the 80s Kingfish was a prized fish. I guess the internet made them inedible.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

You are fine. I've had kingfish marinating for 5 or is days and it tasted the same as it did 1 day old.


----------



## southbound 3 (Aug 21, 2012)

*snapper at heb*

Think about how long that gutted snapper laied in a hold of one of the snapper boats before it got to heb in the fresh seafood isle! lol


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*green*



austinmallet said:


> I don't get everyone's hatred towards eating kings. I tried it for the first time last night and I was expecting the worst and I thought it was great. I made smoked dip, grilled some, and deep fried some and all three were delicious. Everyone I had over enjoyed it also.


Green to ya.... I eat a lot of kingfish smoked, grilled ,fried, broiled and I always enjoy it. Bleed and straigh to the ice chest, cut out all red meat and vacum pack it. Skeeter fleet can't be as picky as the big boys! lol


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kings are fun to catch but not the best to eat. The kingfish salad probably wouldn't be bad that someone mentioned earlier only because it has a lot of ingredients to cover up the taste. Learn to catch edible fish like ling, mangroves and rock hinds can all be caught nearshore and taste way better. After you have enough filets go catch kings for the kids to have fun with. If you have to soak it for hours to make it taste good it isn't a good eating fish.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We're cooking some from the freezer this week. About 3 weeks old.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Let the other guys beef about kings 
- if bled while the heart is beating they are pretty good eating stored as long as you wish-
at 4 degrees about a week,
frozen 6-9 months if vacuum packed,
smoked can probably be stored a little longer.

When they start to smell fishy you are getting near the end of the storage time.
Enjoy,

(& let the other guys toss them out as inedible)


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Made some fish tacos tonight and they turned out great. Made some jalapeÃ±o ranch to go with it. I really just can't take anybody seriously that CANT eat kingfish lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang that looks good. 
I will leave fish in the frig a max of 4-5 days. Just give it the sniff test. As for kingfish, I have only had it a couple times and it if fine imao.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*5 days fresh*



ding_a_ling said:


> You are fine. I've had kingfish marinating for 5 or is days and it tasted the same as it did 1 day old.


I read the hatred, but I brought one home and tried it. I always bleed, straight to the ice. I catch them all the time and release them. I guess I am just too picky... I'd rather other fish meat...


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

How to make Kingfish last forever.

1. build a small pyramid in your back yard.
2. place fish in the "burial chamber" in the center of pyramid.
3. leave undisturbed for several years.

The fish will become mummified and last forever....works for Amberjack too!:biggrin:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*King mackerel*

I can't get past the grey meat to eat it any way but smoked.

Mike


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

There are plenty of better tasting fish but if you bleed out the kings and only filet off the pure meat staying away from the skin and all blood lines they are decent especially soaked in milk or salad dressing overnight


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*King mackerel*

I have been tossing them back so maybe I should give them another try. I can make bluefish taste great so why not king mackerel.

Mike


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I've had it every way but after a trip to the keys I make 100% of it I get brined and smoked. We have actually started targetIng them again after years of just incidentally catching them. You can make dip or whatever after. I like it just plane. Tastes like sweet soft jerky. After the first batch I was a little sad about how many I gave away and let go. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Can somebody please post the kingfish and cedar board recipe?


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree on kings..
I've heard smoking it is the best, making tuna salad like you would regular tuna from a can is the best thing for oily type of meat like king. I'll take it to work 2/3 day that week any way i can eat it. I have so much YFT in my house we got tired of common ways to make that fish (in this house thats 5 different ways), so we simply take a covered pan add cup of water , season with 2 or 3 different recipes found online boil it till cooked, chill it over night then mince/flake it adding all the same thing you would common tuna. THE BEST! eat it with in 4 days tops.
Freezing king will indeed degrade the meat a little, but not any worse than average supermarket fish. 5 days in the fridge is the longest id give king before it starts changing taste, of course we like fresh /or frozen within the same day. We decided to try king fish fishing SKA back in the day. I noticed those guys never keep the fish, so i thought it was not worth trying. WRONG.
I do respect everyones opinions and taste.. same way i hate Raw oysters, people think I'm crazyâ€¦ lol 
enjoy friend.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rudy77 said:


> I agree on kings..
> I've heard smoking it is the best, making tuna salad like you would regular tuna from a can is the best thing for oily type of meat like king. I'll take it to work 2/3 day that week any way i can eat it. I have so much YFT in my house we got tired of common ways to make that fish (in this house thats 5 different ways), so we simply take a covered pan add cup of water , season with 2 or 3 different recipes found online boil it till cooked, chill it over night then mince/flake it adding all the same thing you would common tuna. THE BEST! eat it with in 4 days tops.
> Freezing king will indeed degrade the meat a little, but not any worse than average supermarket fish. 5 days in the fridge is the longest id give king before it starts changing taste, of course we like fresh /or frozen within the same day. We decided to try king fish fishing SKA back in the day. I noticed those guys never keep the fish, so i thought it was not worth trying. WRONG.
> I do respect everyones opinions and taste.. same way i hate Raw oysters, people think I'm crazyâ€¦ lol
> enjoy friend.


I tried smoking them I could not keep them lit


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

FIST BUMP! lol


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont know how long tge fish lasted. My fridge gave up after 2 hours


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The old fashion way is the best IMO. Slice the fish in 1" stripes push out the 4 balls trim all red meat off and cornmeal and fry. Will turn white. Keeps the chunks small. Kingfish balls!


----------



## mjp505 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rudy77 said:


> I agree on kings..
> I've heard smoking it is the best, making tuna salad like you would regular tuna from a can is the best thing for oily type of meat like king. I'll take it to work 2/3 day that week any way i can eat it. I have so much YFT in my house we got tired of common ways to make that fish (in this house thats 5 different ways), so we simply take a covered pan add cup of water , season with 2 or 3 different recipes found online boil it till cooked, chill it over night then mince/flake it adding all the same thing you would common tuna. THE BEST! eat it with in 4 days tops.
> Freezing king will indeed degrade the meat a little, but not any worse than average supermarket fish. 5 days in the fridge is the longest id give king before it starts changing taste, of course we like fresh /or frozen within the same day. We decided to try king fish fishing SKA back in the day. I noticed those guys never keep the fish, so i thought it was not worth trying. WRONG.I do respect everyones opinions and taste.. same way i hate Raw oysters, people think I'm crazyâ€¦ lol
> enjoy friend.


 x2 - this is a really good way to fix king. Have done it for years. Poach the king in white wine instead of water and its even better.


----------

